# 2/13/10 pensacola pass red



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

had three lines out for about 45 minutes at the pass....caught with cut mullet on a carolina rig...couldnt get a measurement on it but it looked to be close to 4' and it was fat and heeeaaaavy!!!:bowdown felt over 40lbs easy


----------



## Guthooked (Feb 25, 2009)

Great catch! What pound test Line?


----------



## TEAMR&R (Feb 14, 2010)

is that your p/b


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

15lb test line.....2 oz egg weight and 60lb leader with a 8/0 circle hook....its my p/b...my brother and i caught a 50+ inch red in December but he reeled that one in...I don't know which one weighed more though


----------



## TEAMR&R (Feb 14, 2010)

congrats and good catch


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a big ole fatty right there!!!! Congrats on that sucker!:letsdrink


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy Cow look at that stud! That thing was well worth the trip i bet. Nice catch man.


----------

